# Crowned Heads Sanctuary



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Mentioned never hearing of an exclusive release by crowned heads called Sanctuary that one of our awesome members was enjoying awhile back, and in true Puff fashion the generous gentleman responded by saying He'd send me one to try. Well true to his word a nice package hit the the porch last night with this beauty inside!








Looks freakin great and can't wait to try!

Of course that one stogie couldn't travel all by himself lol! Some bodyguards decided to make the journey as well!








Serious group of cigars for sure and so appreciated.

Thanks a bunch Nathan @OneStrangeOne very generous of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nathan has the moves!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That’s a sneak attack, nicely done! It’s never just one lol!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Great beat down.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Enjoy brother! Let me know what you think about the Sanctuary.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome lineup
Great hit Nate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If CH's isn't pillaging my taste buds and my wallet it was their Buckeyeland Cigar that I bought a box year ago.....that is probably IMO their best one. I have a box of almost every box they make.....that's how good they are. Read their review on Halfwheel to get an accurate review and getting a box should be a requirement for any hobbyist and I had one last night....omg it was so good and resting them is recommended..finding them is not easy....Try Atlanatic


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Nate.. well deserved

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Way to go Nathan!


----------

